# Wittekindsburg am Samstag, 29.08.: Gespräch mit dem Forst



## discordius (24. August 2015)

Hier der Link zum öffentlichen Beitrag auf Facebook, zum Lesen ist kein Account nötig.
https://www.facebook.com/Wittekindsburg/posts/415138238670214

Es soll Gespräche zwischen Mountainbikern und Forstämtern geben, der Anlass ist mir allerdings unklar. Jedenfalls wird um zahlreiches Erscheinen gebeten, wer bei dem zu erwartenden schönen Wetter eh in der Gegend unterwegs ist, kann ja mal reinschauen. Kennt jemand die Hintergründe?


----------

